# TDi Glow Plug Flashing



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

I have seen a couple of posts regarding this fault but no real resolution. Last week the Glow Plug light started flashing as I started the Car. I pulled over switched off the engine and restarted and all was OK..... that is until today. Agian I started the engine and moved off and again the Glow Plug light on the Rev Counter started to flash along with the yellow engine light.
The engine sounds different..... More Diesely and the power was not all there. I have the car booked in for a service on Monday.

Any ideas as to what may be causing this? Has anyone else had this fault?

And before any of the Petrol Guys [smiley=baby.gif] chirp in........... yes I did buy a Oil Burning Sports car because it was cheaper to import and tax!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

It's almost certainly a defective glow-plug. They go quite regularly on higher mileage CR140 and CR170 engines. About £30 to replace on my old VW Passat. Shouldn't be any more on the Audi version as the part is the same.


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

I know some diesels flash the glow plug when they have DPF's fitted and are having issues trying to regenerate


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Glow plugs are about £15 online for the tdi. Think you need a special tool to change. Don't go to the stealer as they will charge an hour's labour for a 2 minute job. A friendly mechanic will do it for nothing.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

nilrem said:


> I know some diesels flash the glow plug when they have DPF's fitted and are having issues trying to regenerate


It's not impossible, but the TT has a DPF light for can't regenerate and another for outright failure, so it's most likely just the glow plug.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

The flashing glow plug light is another general "there is an engine issue" light, this could be numerous things, but without a scan we would all just be guessing what the issue is.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

It's in at the Dealers as I type... [smiley=bigcry.gif] I will keep you posted.


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

Does the TT TDi have a variable-vane turbocharger....?


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

jonnieboy said:


> Does the TT TDi have a variable-vane turbocharger....?


What is a variable-vane turbocharger....?


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

OK here is a break down of the cost

Service..................... - 155 euro
Quattro 4WD Oil.......... - 90 euro
EGR Valve.................. - 265 (Audi) Good Will FOC
EGR Cooler................. - 357 euro
EGR Pipe................... - 90 euro
Labor -..................... - _________ to follow

Well I suppose it is a November 2008 car, 3 years and 4 months. Oh and not to forget the Window Regulators x 2 at 700 euro. Not bad going for a F&*king Tractor [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Suicide is what I need........ FUCK Audi! 1,300 euro = £1,120 total repair bill


----------

